# Low Cost Edge Banding that Works



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the review. I was wondering about this stuff too.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

I have used several rolls of this product and have been very pleased with the results. It applies easily and takes stain well. My primary use was bookcases and chests of drawers. After 10 years of application, I have seen no signs of separation by the banding from the plywood edge.

I can highly recommend it for those "non-heirloom" and funtional pieces for the budget conscience woodworker.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm with Randy. I've used this and never had a problem. 
One suggestion I would make is to go to a garage sale(or buy) and get a dedicated iron. My wife caught me using hers and after finding out it wouldn't fit….....(g) went out and bought me my own.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

I only have to add that I agree with randy and howie but…. only if you use it on straight edges. Introduce any sort of curve, especially an concave one, and you would have to have a rounded iron, which I couldn't find. I ended up using a heat gun which was very difficult and actually made the glue too hot and was very difficult to work with. I'm sure there is some dedicated way of doing this but probably requires a special iron or iron head to attach to some machine. My curved pieces are already peeling. Straight parts looks great still. Glue and tape on non preglued edging might be better for rounded parts.


----------

